

Beyond Bar and Line Graphs: Time for a New Data Presentation Paradigm - vpj
http://journals.plos.org/plosbiology/article?id=10.1371/journal.pbio.1002128

======
egocodedinsol
FWIW, and this is a very common misconception, nonparametic tests in general
_do_ make assumptions about the distribution of data. Sometimes quite strong
ones.

------
DLarsen
Reminds me of Tufte: "There is no such thing as information overload, just bad
design."

------
baldfat
I agree BUT it really is to the audience which you are presenting. It was a
several year fight to stop pie charts at my work. It is almost like if it
isn't a default in Excel people struggle to grasp other forms of visual
representations.

Normally if I need to go beyond a line or bar I feel the need to present the
raw numbers first and than put in whatever figure I created that I feel
communicates the numbers in a way people will understand. Still it causes
friction due to people's tendencies to just use pie, bar and line. Everything
else has a certain unknown magic to certain people and they feel like someone
is trying to nuance something away.

~~~
_-__---
Pie charts aren't typically heaps useful when presenting experimental results,
but I get your point. Stats in the biosciences are in a ~ish state atm. I
agree with the article - just slapping down a bar plot of means and scribbling
a p < 0.05 rating on it isn't giving people the whole picture.

------
Trombone12
That is quite a grand title for what is essentially the remark that you can
just make a scatter plot if you have few points. Which is a good observation,
but I feel it strains the meaning of "paradigm" a bit.

